# Co-op gaming



## bmd (Mar 26, 2009)

That thing where two or even three but rarely four of you play through a game's single player campaign, as a team. It's much more fun ime and is under-utilised by game developers imo but seems to be coming to be more of a feature in recent games.

Little Big Planet seems to have got it right. As does Left 4 Dead. Gears of War 1 and 2 have a good co-op element and Resi 5 is good too.

It's a pity Half Life 2 doesn't let you co-op Alex or DOG, that would be great but probably too much work for Valve to balance.

Any others?


----------



## subversplat (Mar 26, 2009)

I miss the golden age of co-op gaming - Double Dragon, TMNT: The Arcade Game, The Simpsons Arcade, all top multi games with no "deathmatch" element to be seen.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 26, 2009)

Alex could _never_ be a player character -- not only would it completely destroy the balance, it would also completely destroy the carefully nuanced story.  It would also ruin the manner of the immersion that is created for the player -- Gordon is a cypher, never saying anything, existing as _you_, whereas Alex is a fully rounded character (possibly the most fully rounded character in any game, actually.)


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2009)

I *heart* co-op.

Always been my favourite kind of 2 player gaming experience.

Most recently I have had great fun playing Resident Evil 5 on Xbox live. The game is totally broken if you play single player with the AI controlling your companion, but on hard mode, with a friend along for the ride, it's a hoot.

I always used to enjoy playing the various EA sports titles in co-op mode too: Madden, NHL and FIFA were cracking fun when you and a friend manage to link up a series of silky moves to get the score against the AI or indeed, against another 2 friends.

Still, no other game has the essence of co-op gaming so distilled, so _right_ as the original Toe Jam & Earl for the Megadrive.

Epic win.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 26, 2009)

These days I find it simply too hard to arrange a co-op session.  My gaming sessions are not that predictable, fitted in when a convenient spare moment arises.  So drop-in drop-out deathmatch has more going for it.  

Things like Team Fortress *are* co-op, however, in the sense that you play in a team.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2009)

Halo!

My first playthrough of Halo was co-op. I brought my new xbox home, me and my flatmate powered up Halo and didn't stop playing till it was finished, about 12 hours later 

I really want to do Halo3's campaign in 4-player co-op on Legendary - over the network ideally, so everyone gets their own screen. Hard to organise though.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2009)

Problem with Halo is that it is, essentially, rubbish.


----------



## The Groke (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry - attempted derail.

I will shut-up and let Crispy have his Master Chief.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2009)

Fucking fuck you, you fucking fucky-fuck, Halo's great


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 26, 2009)

The Co-op on Timesplitters 2 was ace!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 26, 2009)

what if you don't have 3 freinds?


----------



## Boycey (Mar 26, 2009)

halo co-op is fuckin awesome 

introduced a workmate to it and we've worked our way through part 1, start 2 next week... on his projector in a mahoosive warehouse. 

when we finish 2 i might have to start considering a 360


----------



## Crispy (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll bring mine to your mate's projector


----------



## Boycey (Mar 26, 2009)

i'll let him know (it is an HD projector)


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd kill for a co-op in COD4 or Killzone that was in-game and not online. 2, 3 and 4 player Nazi Zombies on COD5 is the mutts nuts.

I have a few issues with companies releasing games where the _only_ option for multiplayer fun is to go online - Burnout Paradise City is a case in point. I actually like being in the same room as someone when I kick their ass.

And Halo is shit.


----------



## Boycey (Mar 26, 2009)

you're shit


----------



## bmd (Mar 27, 2009)

kabbes said:


> These days I find it simply too hard to arrange a co-op session.  My gaming sessions are not that predictable, fitted in when a convenient spare moment arises.  So drop-in drop-out deathmatch has more going for it.
> 
> Things like Team Fortress *are* co-op, however, in the sense that you play in a team.



Yeah but that's just mulitplayer, I like co-oping on the single player game iyswim.

It is hard to arrange co-op sessions which is why I like playing Left4Dead as you can set up a friends-only session and then start playing it on your own and they can join if they fancy a go and drop out when they want and you can still keep playing with the bots.

And yeah, Halo is shit but I'd still four player co-op it.


----------



## tommers (Mar 27, 2009)

talking of which... you about tonight?


----------



## golightly (Mar 27, 2009)

I noticed that Dawn of War II has co-op option for the campaigns where you can invite another player to join.  I haven't looked at it yet but I imagine that you can play cooperative across the internet or a lan.  Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## bmd (Mar 27, 2009)

tommers said:


> talking of which... you about tonight?



I am, shoot you later.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 29, 2009)

Co-op is excellent fun and easily as good as death match etc. I'd love em to have it in CoD MW2...


----------



## The Groke (Mar 30, 2009)

Toejam & Earl!

Toejam & Earl!

Toejam & Earl!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 14, 2010)

Spec Ops on MW2 is pretty sweet in two player, nothing like the thrill of sneaking through the snow and popping two tangos simultaneously!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 14, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> what if you don't have 3 freinds?



the one real issue


well a few others...   

some touched on  here
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/1448-Borderlands


----------



## yield (Feb 14, 2010)

Shippou-Chan said:


> the one real issue
> 
> 
> well a few others...
> ...



Great review of Borderlands!  Copy I got for Xmas is gathering dust after only a few weeks play. Too repetitive for my taste.

Speaking of co-op the Battlefield Bad Company 2 multiplayer demo is available on marketplace and psn until the 25th of Feb. It's great fun. The graphics aren't as good as MW2 nor are the controls as responsive but the emphasis on teamwork and the vehicles are excellent.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 2, 2020)

so Bump after a decade , brought on by lock down , although ive been gaming since the days of having to stand on a milk crate to play space invaders at Aldershot swimming pool, bbc micro and atari days I nver really got into multi player. Perhaps im too shit at competitive stuff, but ive always found it the story to be a big factor as I tend to imerse myself away from the real world as much ass the game play.

This is until last week : 

My mate told me the division 2 was 7.99 on -ps store ( not sure it is now though ) now , he, my cousin and my mate from work have played most nights this week, co-op , helping each other is so good, funny and fun !! I can believe we haven't done it before!!

Now we are looking for all sorts of stuff to play.

Any recommendations  ? a way out i hear is good ?


----------



## Stig (May 2, 2020)

Good bump!


On steam I'm playing spiral knights, which is a really fun mmorpg that looks like a blocky colourful space zelda. Also available as a desktop download.

on PC I used to Love Guild Wars, another mmorpg which is still going but I haven't logged in for ages as there's a lot of storyline to wade through.

Diablo 3 is a good co-op and available on lots of platforms.

I bought a second hand switch immediately before lockdown, yay! Mainly to play co-op stuff with the bf being that we won't see one another for a few months. Animal Crossing New Horizons is fun but really isn't co-op. you can visit one another but there's not much scope for interactions with the other player unless batting them around the head with your bug net is your idea of a good time. Trine is a good co-op ideally with three players, but we play fine with two.


----------



## souljacker (May 2, 2020)

The current Call Of Duty is really good and has CoOp (SpecOps) as well as standard multiplayer and battle royale (warzone). Warzone is free and all modes are crossplay enabled so PS/XBOX/PC players are all on the same servers.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 2, 2020)

Portal was the best co-op game ever. I want more Portal.


----------



## ffsear (May 2, 2020)

souljacker said:


> The current Call Of Duty is really good and has CoOp (SpecOps) as well as standard multiplayer and battle royale (warzone). Warzone is free and all modes are crossplay enabled so PS/XBOX/PC players are all on the same servers.



+1  Warzone is awesome!


----------



## souljacker (May 2, 2020)

ffsear said:


> +1  Warzone is awesome!



Do you play? We should team up!


----------



## ffsear (May 2, 2020)

souljacker said:


> Do you play? We should team up!



Yea,  not on tonight but add me..  Username: crystal_palace


----------



## ffsear (May 2, 2020)

adctually thats on my PC and i prefer playing playstation.  Username:  Yeah_Blud


----------



## tommers (May 2, 2020)

Been playing Remnant co-op, that's quite good.

Destiny 2 is great to start with but is massively grindy once you get into it.

World War Z was free on Epic about a month ago and is another decent co-op game.


----------



## bmd (May 12, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> so Bump after a decade , brought on by lock down , although ive been gaming since the days of having to stand on a milk crate to play space invaders at Aldershot swimming pool, bbc micro and atari days I nver really got into multi player. Perhaps im too shit at competitive stuff, but ive always found it the story to be a big factor as I tend to imerse myself away from the real world as much ass the game play.
> 
> This is until last week :
> 
> ...



You're have a PS4 and a copy of The Division 2!?


----------



## bmd (May 12, 2020)

tommers said:


> Been playing Remnant co-op, that's quite good.
> 
> Destiny 2 is great to start with but is massively grindy once you get into it.
> 
> World War Z was free on Epic about a month ago and is another decent co-op game.



I have been playing Destiny since the first Christmas of D1. Great game, gone shit in recent seasons.

I really want to find someone to play Remnant with but I'm PS4 and you're PC, I do believe?

World War Z is another one I'd like to play but will have to wait until I get a decent PC.


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2020)

bmd said:


> I have been playing Destiny since the first Christmas of D1. Great game, gone shit in recent seasons.
> 
> I really want to find someone to play Remnant with but I'm PS4 and you're PC, I do believe?
> 
> World War Z is another one I'd like to play but will have to wait until I get a decent PC.



Yes. PC. I do have a PS4 but i dont have either of those for it unfortunately.


----------



## souljacker (May 12, 2020)

ffsear said:


> adctually thats on my PC and i prefer playing playstation.  Username:  Yeah_Blud



I tried to add you but nothing happened. I think I need an activision id?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 12, 2020)

bmd said:


> You're have a PS4 and a copy of The Division 2!?


yeah but im not going to be playing for a few days ,il send you my ps name when im back on line


----------



## bmd (May 13, 2020)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah but im not going to be playing for a few days ,il send you my ps name when im back on line



Oh and please don't feel any pressure to add me on PS4. I really won't take it personally. Unless it is, then you're better off making it clear, otherwise I won't, when it was.


----------



## ffsear (May 13, 2020)

souljacker said:


> I tried to add you but nothing happened. I think I need an activision id?



Whats your name wil try add you


----------



## souljacker (May 13, 2020)

ffsear said:


> Whats your name wil try add you



I think we are now friends. I'm biggybiggs on there.


----------



## cybershot (Dec 29, 2020)

Time for another bump. 

With NYE approaching it looks like it’s going to be me and the OH. 

She’s not really a gamer so I want something fun that’s local co-op and can be played on Xbox one. 

I’m thinking overcooked 2 might be a good place to start. Anyone else recommend anything else that’s none shooty shooty or fighting.


----------



## yield (Dec 30, 2020)

cybershot said:


> Time for another bump.
> 
> With NYE approaching it looks like it’s going to be me and the OH.
> 
> ...


Portal?


----------



## cybershot (Dec 30, 2020)

yield said:


> Portal?



Not sure she’ll like anything first person perspective. Although this does remind me I should really pick up a copy of the orange box next time I’m in cex and play through half life again before I splurge on a series x.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 26, 2021)

It Takes Two, released today, seems to be getting great reviews.

https://www.metacritic.com/game/playstation-5/it-takes-two


----------



## bmd (Apr 11, 2021)

Anyone playing Deep Rock Galactic or Remnant from the Ashes on pc who fancies a bit of cooping?


----------

